# Muffin Factory: Sickly Sweet!



## jeffwhitfield (Dec 11, 2021)

I know, I know...three build reports in a row! Makes you wonder if this is all I do. 

This is probably one of my favorite builds I've done in a while. The build itself came together pretty quick.

When I first saw the name "Muffin Factory" the only thing I could think of was cupcakes. Definitely a bit of a design challenge in that, with the face plate, you really only have the bottom part to design with. I already had some brown knobs left over from another project. Match it up with a pink enclosure and some tasty looking cupcake graphics and...well...there you go. Figure it would be super fun to make something that looks so sweet it will make you sick just looking at it. 

Probably the only thing I would have done different is to add sockets for the DIP switch assembly. Soldering on the pin headers directly to the board does make debugging really, really hard! Plus, the DIP switches are mounted a little lower than I would have liked. Problem is that I'm not sure adding the sockets would even work. There's a bit of room...but not sure there is enough room to allow for sockets. Definitely wonder what could be done here. Hmm...

I explored the dip switches just today and found some initial setting that I like. Lots of possibility but, like many have mentioned, once you find settings you like it's possible that you probably won't touch them much. The real fun is in the main switches. It's amazing how many tones you can get with different combinations of transistors and diodes. It's a pretty flexible pedal with a sound of it's own. 

I opted to use a set of AC127's for the GE transistors and 1N34A diodes for the GE ones. I found them to be quite a nice pairing with the standard silicon transistors and diodes. The different combinations along with different sustain and tone setting yield a ton of very usable options. 

I need to post up a video of this pedal soon. Just too much to talk about.


----------



## peccary (Dec 12, 2021)

Great looking build!

I've thought about this one a bit but I think it's too many options for me. I did think of what I thought would be a good name for it though: Analysis Paralysis, since I think that would be me trying to find a tone I like on the thing 🤣


----------



## Dan M (Dec 12, 2021)

You’re right about limited space, but you nailed it.  Looks great!


----------



## Paradox916 (Dec 12, 2021)

Awesome job and looks great...although I do like options this might put me in the loony bin trying to find the settings I like  the best ( Im with ya @peccary )
@jeffwhitfield you sir ether have the condition of a bull or you are a sick tone chasing masochist.... I want to see a demo vid even if it’s an hour long now...🤣


----------



## Mentaltossflycoon (Dec 12, 2021)

Don't fear the options, fellas. Most of those dips are subtle. It's a worthwhile pedal, even if it's just an exercise in taking things too far.  There's a break in period of fiddling a ton but I mostly leave the dips alone now.

I also used the blue dip switches and soldered them too deep. I find the tiny screw driver that sometimes comes with packs of knobs works well to get at those things.


----------



## BuddytheReow (Dec 12, 2021)

Great looking build!!


----------



## Barry (Dec 12, 2021)

Schweet for sure!


----------



## Bio77 (Dec 13, 2021)

That's a great build!  Not sure if you've seen them, but there are "cupcake" knobs: 

https://www.taydaelectronics.com/po...round-pointer-knob-brown-20-x-12-mm-1083.html


----------



## jeffwhitfield (Dec 13, 2021)

Bio77 said:


> That's a great build!  Not sure if you've seen them, but there are "cupcake" knobs:
> 
> https://www.taydaelectronics.com/po...round-pointer-knob-brown-20-x-12-mm-1083.html


I actually have a set of those. Used them on a OCD clone. Definitely an option. If they were brown they‘d fit perfectly with the theme.


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Dec 14, 2021)

jeffwhitfield said:


> I actually have a set of those. Used them on a OCD clone. Definitely an option. If they were brown they‘d fit perfectly with the theme.


Look again, they are brown!


----------

